# Need help with codes P077c,p0700,p1101



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

P077c -- [FONT=&quot]Output speed sensor - circuit low[/FONT]

p0700 -- [FONT=&quot]Transmission Control System (MIL Request)

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]p1101 -- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Actual measured airflow from MAF, MAP, EGR, and TP is not within range of the calculated airflow[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------

